# Precision HP6765 Billet with T4 flange on 12V VR6?



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi VWvortex.
Have anyone tried the Precision 67mm billet Ball Bearing turbo on a 12V VR6 Turbo? I am thinking about spool time / HP compared with a GT4088 or GT4094 turbo from Garrett?
Have a great day.
Best regards from
Jacob.


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Precision HP6765 Billet with T4 flange on 12V VR6? (JVK)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4397857
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: Precision HP6765 Billet with T4 flange on 12V VR6? (3071R-GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3071R-GLI* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4397857
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hi 3071R-GLI
Thanks for the help
It is a very nice project on your Jetta. When do you see full boost with the Precision 6057 billet turbo, and is it BB?
Best regards from
Jacob


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Precision HP6765 Billet with T4 flange on 12V VR6? (JVK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JVK* »_
Hi 3071R-GLI
Thanks for the help
It is a very nice project on your Jetta. When do you see full boost with the Precision 6057 billet turbo, and is it BB?
Best regards from
Jacob
Thanks man, nice car to you as well







Yes the 6057 is BB, and it sees 20 PSI by ~4400 RPM


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: Precision HP6765 Billet with T4 flange on 12V VR6? (3071R-GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3071R-GLI* »_Thanks man, nice car to you as well







Yes the 6057 is BB, and it sees 20 PSI by ~4400 RPM 

Hi 3071R-GLI
Thanks for the comment to my car as well








That is very nice with 20psi @ 4400rpm







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by JVK at 3:02 PM 12-28-2009_


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

USP motorsports has a 6765 on their audi vrt. It seems to do the job well for them. They run 9sec quarter. Look up "USP motorsport audi" either on here or youtube to see some videos.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

hpfreak is running a precision 67mm . and running 540+crank


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1SlowSLC* »_USP motorsports has a 6765 on their audi vrt. It seems to do the job well for them. They run 9sec quarter. Look up "USP motorsport audi" either on here or youtube to see some videos.

Yeah thanks.
I have looked a lot on this car, very nice project! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But i would like to see some other VR6 with this turbo aswell?
Best regards from
jacob


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: (snobum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snobum* »_hpfreak is running a precision 67mm . and running 540+crank

Sounds cool.
Do you have a link at this VR6?
Thanks!
Jacob.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (JVK)*

i dont have a link but do have a few pics


and video of slow shift to 160mph



_Modified by snobum at 2:24 PM 1-2-2010_


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: (snobum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snobum* »_i dont have a link but do have a few pics


and video of slow shift to 160mph


_Modified by snobum at 2:24 PM 1-2-2010_

Nice pictures and very nice video









How much power is this car running with?
Thank again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (JVK)*

well over 500 at the crank depending on boost


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: (snobum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snobum* »_well over 500 at the crank depending on boost

Hi Snobum
Sounds great!








Thanks


----------

